# amy's honey labels



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

She emailed me back about a week ago. It did take her about 3 weeks to get back to me. She said she is swamped. She is still making them though.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

she just got married. She is swamped with orders too.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I am sure once she gets used to taking his orders she can get back to making labels.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

She reponded back and has been swamped.... Labels are on the way. Im glad she has allways done my labels and does the best job around.
Recived my labels today!!!! 8-29-09


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Can someone clue me in on who Amy is, contact info, etc? Does she do any graphic design work?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I think she will do custom grapic design. She has a standard product line that is nice. She will custom print your info on the label and email you the proof so you can meake any changes. Email her and she will email you back a .pdf of her standard products.

[email protected]


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks Derek.


----------

